# My Plecos - New addition 8/25/11



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Inspired by 2wheelsx2's pleco thread I just wanted to start my own up. Now these were taken with an Iphone so bare with me. A DSLR is on the list of future christmas presents to myself!

The newest, a gold nugget fresh from IPU
















The best shot i've gotten of my tiger 








One of the clowns








Silvertip BN








Clown and BN chillin








Tiger avoiding the carrot








Another shot of the clown









That's all for now! Thanks for looking  If anyone has any sweet deals on community friendly plecos i'm all ears!!! I'm quickly becoming hooked


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep an eye out for the gold nugget. On the second photo, from the reflection, you can see the stomach is sunkun in a bit. Make sure it gets food. Usuaully green veggie leave type is better on this stage than just algae wafer or pellets.

Otherwise, nice fish you got there


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice gold nugget, very cool looking!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice collection so far,it can get addictive huh lol ? i was also inspired by Gary's collection and the numerous field trips to Charles place


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

charles said:


> Keep an eye out for the gold nugget. On the second photo, from the reflection, you can see the stomach is sunkun in a bit. Make sure it gets food. Usuaully green veggie leave type is better on this stage than just algae wafer or pellets.
> 
> Otherwise, nice fish you got there


So far i've been putting large sections of cuccumber in there at night.. i started with carrots but they don't seem to like them, the BN's love the cuccumber so i'm hoping that the gold nugget likes it as well... thank you for the advice...is there a particular veggie that you would recommend???


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Nice gold nugget, very cool looking!


thanks buddy! I'm pretty happy with him so far. I was warned that he could be an issue with other plecos, but i took a chance that my 77 would be big enough to allow space for everyone


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Nice collection so far,it can get addictive huh lol ? i was also inspired by Gary's collection and the numerous field trips to Charles place


Ya it is definitely addictive. I had no idea about the variety until I started reading posts on this sight.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Mike try some peeled yam, Charles told me about it,and my plecoes love it so do the clown loaches. Cheers laurie


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike,
Have a look at my new arrivals post, you're in trouble now......


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> So far i've been putting large sections of cuccumber in there at night.. i started with carrots but they don't seem to like them, the BN's love the cuccumber so i'm hoping that the gold nugget likes it as well... thank you for the advice...is there a particular veggie that you would recommend???


Zucchini works well too, puts weight on them fast!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I find zucchini breaks down overnight.

But Romain lettuce is loved by all my fish especially the Plecos and dwarf parrots

My fish eat more veggies than I do.

I also found they like banana leaf.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Hey Mike try some peeled yam, Charles told me about it,and my plecoes love it so do the clown loaches. Cheers laurie


Cooked or raw yam?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Bizbomb said:


> Cooked or raw yam?


raw and i just weigh mine down with a fork.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice collection of pleco's


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I prefer to use raw Yam it does not breakdown as fast.

I use a potato peeler to make thin easy to eat slices.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> raw and i just weigh mine down with a fork.


Cool thanks. My L15 isn't too enthusiastic about zucchini and neither am I.

Oh yeah nice plecos!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Gold Nugget. Good photos.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's the newest addition to my tank! 
Can anyone confirm that this is an L027b Olive Royal Pleco? or is it L190 or L191??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's an L191. Identical to the ones at Charles' for sale, if you want a live one for comparison.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, l191 dull eye royal


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice dull eye and does that say go habs go!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bam Bam aka Leo was selling 2- L91 3 Beacon plecoes, look in the freshwater livestock section. not sure if they are sold yet. Cheers Laurie


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

wow awsome plecos. any for sale?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> nice dull eye and does that say go habs go!


thanks jay, and no it's actually code for Habs suck!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Bam Bam aka Leo was selling 2- L91 3 Beacon plecoes, look in the freshwater livestock section. not sure if they are sold yet. Cheers Laurie


thanks for the heads up laurie!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> wow awsome plecos. any for sale?


sorry Trevor I just collect them, havnt got them to breed yet so I don't want to sell any!  thanks for looking


----------

